# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  الشيخ محمد العريفي في نادي اتحاد جده --- توجد صور  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ابو منيف

* 
استضاف نادي الاتحاد مساء اليوم الداعية المعروف الشيخ محمد العريفي لتصوير حلقة من برنامجه (ضع بصمتك) الذي يبث عبر قناة اقرأ حيث كان في استقباله أمين عام النادي محمد اليامي والمشرف العام على الفريق الكروي الأول محمد الباز والمشرف العام على المركز الإعلامي والعلاقات العامة عدنان جستنية ومدير الفريق حمد الصنيع. 
ثم بدأ تصوير الحلقة من خلال إمامته للاعبين لصلاة المغرب ثم تحدث معهم حول تسخير محبة الناس والشهرة في الدعوة إلى الله ثم توجه إلى الملعب ودارت بينه حوارات جانبية مع عدد من اللاعبين (محمد نور و سعود كريري وراشد الرهيب ) ثم استكمل الحوار مع اللاعبين داخل الملعب حول الكيفية التي يستغل بها اللاعب شهرته في أن يكون قدوة حسنة لجميع متابعيه كبارا وصغارا من خلال سلوكه الحسن داخل المعلب وخارجه بتمسكه بإظهار شعائر دينه في جميع تصرفاته لأنه سيكسب أجر كل من يحاكيه في هذا التصرف الحسن. 
وردا لسؤال دائما يطرح عليه حول حكم السجود بعد تسجيل الأهدافأوضح الشيخ بأنه يستحسن ذلك لأن فيه إظهار لشكر المولى عز وجل من خلال السجود او رفع اليد بالدعاء بما في ذلك من وسائل التأثير لم يجهلون الإسلام. 
وطالب اللاعبين بالمحافظة على أذكار الصباح والمساء لتحفظهم من ما يتعرض له الإنسان كالحسد والسحر وكل ما يضرهم حيث أن المحافظ على هذه الأذكار فيه حفظ المولى عز وجل له من الصباح حتى المساء. 
الصور*

----------

